# Blind or No Blind???



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you all prefer to hunt out of a layout bind or not too?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

to


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

layout blind any day


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

layout in the fall and white jacket in the spring


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

justund223 said:


> layout in the fall and white jacket in the spring


How long does your jacket stay white? :-? I think I know what mine would look like at the end of the day and it involves Charmin. :lol:


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

whites all the way


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Layout at all times, keeps me warmer and dryer than anything else


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

we have used no blinds last year and are gonna try blinds this year. I think it will be a vast improvement


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That's a touchy one. I think you'll be hard pressed to find a group of guys willing to lay in the mud if they are accustomed to sitting in a blind. But I do think, if everyone holds still, that no blinds might be better.

But to answer the question, yeah, we'll be in blinds again this year. However that's not to say I'm not constantly questioning the notion that it might be creating problems.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

All depends on the field situation. If I can hide blinds well,they get used 100% of the time. If not,the ****** tighties come out and get used. I prefer blinds over whites but in some situations they are not the proper way to go,such as winter wheat or bean stubble.

Alex


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

lay down blinds and if its to baren for that back boards its all about being comfortable when your out there all day


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

Layout blind. We spent alot of money to have a natural looking decoy spread, white blobs don't make the cut.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

For those of you that wear white in the setting, do you think that using a snow cover over the layout blind would accomplish both being white and keeping dry? Or is that too much of a white blob?


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

we actually put white on our layout blinds last year. the birds didnt seem to mind but i couldnt tell you if it would have been better without. the reason we did this is we hunted short grass stubble and it was muddy.

in cali we layout in white butcher coats alot but no mud. i would think in the spring your whites would be brown fast.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If I wear whites, I only wear a white coat and facemask. I take along a foam camping pad and some brown burlap. Put the camping pad down,cover it with burlap. Then,once I get situated, I cover my legs with another piece of burlap. Plus,I pack 10-15 decoys right around as tight as possible.Also,I have a backboard made from a 1x10 and a hinge. Try to stay as low as possible.

Alex


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It all depends on the cover. If theres enough to cover to hide a blind well, and break up its outline (i.e. taller corn stubble) we use them. But if theres not enough cover, we wear whites. We rarely use blinds in the spring as alot of the cover in our area is gone (burned, disked) or the winter snows matts it down pretty good.

Blinds are great, if they can be hidden, but there are some scenarios where I think they hurt a guy more than they help.

The big thing I dont like about blinds, is when you pop up to shoot, your first shot already is at flaring birds. Where when we wear whites, the birds dont flare till the shot is actually fired, so at least your first shell is at non-flaring birds.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

> The big thing I dont like about blinds, is when you pop up to shoot, your first shot already is at flaring birds. Where when we wear whites, the birds dont flare till the shot is actually fired, so at least your first shell is at non-flaring birds.


Exactly, whites allow you to pop up, realize that there's a better opp coming, and not bust them out.

The blinds are nice when the weather is wet, when you can drive in, and when the kids are along.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

goosegrinder said:


> All depends on the field situation. If I can hide blinds well,they get used 100% of the time. If not,the ****** tighties come out and get used. I prefer blinds over whites but in some situations they are not the proper way to go,such as winter wheat or bean stubble.
> 
> Alex


Same here, only I rock camo not whites, unless there is snow around.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PJ said:


> goosegrinder said:
> 
> 
> > All depends on the field situation. If I can hide blinds well,they get used 100% of the time. If not,the ****** tighties come out and get used. I prefer blinds over whites but in some situations they are not the proper way to go,such as winter wheat or bean stubble.
> ...


What about the goose suit PJ? I guess I still have to get you one to match the hat!! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

if I can drive in and you can hide them, we will use them.

but mostly it is white coat and back boards. Then the next day when your coat is mud you switch to pants. Then that night you better find a laundry mat! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I prefer not using blinds, much to the dismay of my hunting partners. I just get sick of hunting all birds out of layout blinds. I know we are going to try blinds again this year, I'm still not convinced they work for snows, but we will give it another shot. I know when I hunt by myself this spring the blind will be sitting in the shed.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> What about the goose suit PJ? I guess I still have to get you one to match the hat!! :beer:


T, I was trying to keep that a secret! Now everyone is going to be rocking the goose suits!


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone put a windsock or other decoy right on the blind? I think if a guy had a flat windsock fastened to the blind up by your head and another down by your feet it would take out the open space normally seen when using blinds.


----------

